#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Dog Breeders In Thailand

## rohanvs

Hi Everyone,


My name is Rohan and i am from India. I wanted a little help in locating Dog Breeders in Thailand with info on the breeds they hold.


Please do reply if any one knows these breeders.


Thanks

Rohan

----------


## Mid

let me google that for you .................dog breeders in thailand

----------


## dirtydog

TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Thailands-Dog-Breeders-Kennels-Vets-Training-Pet-Supplies

----------


## UpTooYou

^ You beat me to it.  Is that you with the yorkshire terrier?  Or David Bowie :UK:

----------


## rohanvs

guys seriously...

[at] MID  googling it will not help as a lot of breeders dont advertise on the internet.

[at]UPTOYOU ......... A Zillion THANKS

----------


## rohanvs

[at]dirtydog

thanks however other than Expana kennels there is no other site which opens..

i was looking for atleast 4 breeder's contact info for Yorkshire terriers and Chihuahua..

----------


## Norton

> Yorkshire terriers


Expana Yorkshire Terrier



> Chihuahua


.:::+: SAIYAI KENNEL ::+::.

As one might expect most of the websites are in Thai.  Hopefully you know someone who speaks Thai.

The Kennel Club of Thailand is the best to find your breeders.

:: Kcthailand.org - The Kennel Club of Thailand :: ÊÁÒ¤Á¾Ñ²¹Ò¾Ñ¹¸ØìÊØ¹Ñ¢ ( »ÃÐà·Èä·Â )

----------


## rohanvs

[at] Norton..

Nope... dont know thai or any one who knows either...

----------


## superman

Go to Chatuchak market as they ssem to sell most breeds. If not, then ask, as I'm sure, for a few Bahts, they'll get what you want.

----------


## Norton

> Nope... dont know thai or any one who knows either...


Then an obvious question.  Why are you interested in Thai dog breeders?

----------


## chitown

> TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Thailands-Dog-Breeders-Kennels-Vets-Training-Pet-Supplies


Was it you that told me "pets in Thailand" was one of the highest Google searches for TD?

----------


## rohanvs

Quote:
     					Originally Posted by *rohanvs* 
_Nope... dont know thai or any one who knows either..._

Then an obvious question.  Why are you interested in Thai dog breeders?




Coming over to Bangkok to pick a few Yorkies soon Obviously

----------


## blackgang

> Coming over to Bangkok to pick a few Yorkies soon Obviously


Well if that is the case then you are not interested in the bloodlines and purity thereof then.
If you just want DOGS that have a certain look, go to almost any shelter anywhere and you can find dogs with certain traits and looks.

----------


## rohanvs

> Originally Posted by rohanvs
> 
> Coming over to Bangkok to pick a few Yorkies soon Obviously
> 
> 
> Well if that is the case then you are not interested in the bloodlines and purity thereof then.
> If you just want DOGS that have a certain look, go to almost any shelter anywhere and you can find dogs with certain traits and looks.



If that was the case I wouldnt be asking fr Breeders information

----------


## blackgang

> If that was the case I wouldnt be asking fr Breeders information


You will not get any truthful info, no one knows the bloodline of the dog in question except from trhs general appearance of thd dog, it might look Germann shepard, so thats whatnit is German shepard, !00% with no mix blood and certifieed hip and all joint heath, 18,000 baht with certified bloodline.

----------


## tsicar

> Quote:
>                     Originally Posted by *rohanvs* 
> _Nope... dont know thai or any one who knows either..._
> 
> Then an obvious question. Why are you interested in Thai dog breeders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming over to Bangkok to pick a few Yorkies soon Obviously


yorkies aren't dogs, they are rodents.
that's why you can't find any thai breeders, they prefer the ones caught in the rice paddies and won't buy farmed ones.
apparently the rice paddy ones taste better.


hope this helps.................

----------


## Boon Mee

Thai bangkaew dog chumsangsongkram kennel Phitsanulok , Thailand 

www.chiangmaithaibangkaew.com/ Thai Bangkaew dog In Chianmai Thailand,

If you are interested in the Bankaew breed.

----------


## Breny

> let me google that for you .................dog breeders in thailand


 
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Breny

Get yourself down to a the Dog pound.  Have a good look round, See which one comes up to you and has a good nature. If you take the poor bugger out of there i bet you will have a friend for life.

Or grab a stick, Welding gloves, rope and some meat.  Then have a great day out trying to lasso a mingey soi dog, The biggest one you can get is always fun for all the family ( if you dont like your family )

----------

